# 92 fs



## REDEYE50 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just bought a new Italian 92 FS. It shoots at least 4" low at 10 yds. Anyone else have this problem? Groups tight but 4" low.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

REDEYE50 said:


> Just bought a new Italian 92 FS. It shoots at least 4" low at 10 yds. Anyone else have this problem? Groups tight but 4" low.


learn to love that gun--it takes time--Berettas(like sigs and H+K) seem to be combat sighted-- thus they require a (close to) 12 o'clock hold to hit the POA

I shot low at first-- even with my wilson combat beretta brigadier-- then I learned about combat sights and higher holds-- now I hit poa all the time--unless I screw up my trigger push

enjoy learning about that great 92s italian-- love mine


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I use point-of-aim hold, which come to think of it, is the most logical anyway.


----------



## REDEYE50 (Mar 31, 2014)

boatdoc173 said:


> learn to love that gun--it takes time--Berettas(like sigs and H+K) seem to be combat sighted-- thus they require a (close to) 12 o'clock hold to hit the POA
> 
> I shot low at first-- even with my wilson combat beretta brigadier-- then I learned about combat sights and higher holds-- now I hit poa all the time--unless I screw up my trigger push
> 
> enjoy learning about that great 92s italian-- love mine


I think i will like the gun but just not used to not having it shoot poa. Can adjustable sights be put on it?


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I wouldn't. On a pistol I think it's a waste unless you're into match shooting for a score. A pistol bullet has a trajectory like a rainbow. At what range would you zero your gun, and would you shoot from that distance every time? If not, then you'll have to zero your gun for the new range. Elevation is not nearly as important as windage. As long as it's shooting true with regard to windage I'd leave it alone. Just have fun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beretta 92's use sight image 3:


----------



## REDEYE50 (Mar 31, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Beretta 92's use sight image 3:


If I would use sight image #3 I would be low at 4". I was shootin an 8" pie plate center aim and hitting just off the plate. Shoot at top of plate, center of plate. Just some getting used to I guess!


----------



## REDEYE50 (Mar 31, 2014)

REDEYE50 said:


> If I would use sight image #3 I would be low at 4". I was shootin an 8" pie plate center aim and hitting just off the plate. Shoot at top of plate, center of plate. Just some getting used to I guess!


after looking at your post again, I might have been aiming like sight image #2


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

I use sight image #3 for both my 92FS and Px4. This works for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

zogger said:


> I use sight image #3 for both my 92FS and Px4. This works for me.


Sho nuff. This comes up a lot. Quite a few handguns use sight picture 3. Personally, that is my preference. When I get a gun that uses the 6 o'clock hold, I really dislike it


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a Burris Fast-fire III on my 96a1. The 6 o'clock sight picture works best for that sight. The base of the sight has a white post. Just set the red dot right on top.

Most of my iron sights I use point of aim [ image 2 ].

With .40sw (PX4 then 96a1) I was shooting low. I was advised its my L hand causing the problem. Gloves and better hand position greatly reduced that.

Have you shot the 92 rested on a sand bag?


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

CW said:


> I have a Burris Fast-fire III on my 96a1. The 6 o'clock sight picture works best for that sight. The base of the sight has a white post. Just set the red dot right on top.
> 
> Most of my iron sights I use point of aim [ image 2 ].
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate a little more on how your left hand was causing the problem and how you remedied it with gloves and hand position?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

REDEYE50 said:


> after looking at your post again, I might have been aiming like sight image #2


Have you bench rested the pistol yet? Try it between 7 to 10 yards. If I have any doubt whatsoever where my sights are hitting rest assured it makes it to the bench at first to take out as much human error as possible, plus saves me a heck of alot of ammunition. Been there done that.

Even in the manual it should state that Beretta pistols are sighted in for the combat sight picture(i.e. #3 sight picture). However, my PX4's Trijicon rear sight rides lower in the cutout and thus gives me a 6:00 hold(i.e. #2 sight picture) which I'm fine with.

If I desired, I could either go with a higher rear sight or lower front sight, but I like it. You could likewise contact Trijicon and they should have different height rear sights for the 92FS or order the adjustable rear sight from Beretta, but much more than likely it's your sight picture hold.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

joepeat said:


> Can you elaborate a little more on how your left hand was causing the problem and how you remedied it with gloves and hand position?


As it was explained to me - hope have this right....
I use a Weaver stance-grip. With that, my left hand, as if it has a mind of its own, needs something to do so it pulls, flinches, or does something to mess up accuracy. I believe this is subconscious.

A stiff arm isosceles is one option but that did not help, so I worked on a different grip.
The .40sw has a crack that I tend to anticipate and it shows as I nose the gun down and also flinch.

The gloves have gel pads - fingerless weight lifting gloves - and help make the flinch go away. 
To stop the nosing and give the left hand a job,
I position my left index finger tip on the lower front of the trigger guard with the purpose of detecting any pressure. I can feel the nosing down just before let-off.

In a way I should say the right hand caused the problem - nosing, but the left either made it worse or did nothing to help.

My first couple shots were focused not on accuracy, but the grip, to stop when down pressure appeared. This was done at short range to keep it safe. 
As I backed up, keeping the grip and then moving to sights, it was amazing how quickly the shots centered.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

CW,

Thanks for the explanation. When I first got my 92FS I was shooting low and to the left. I finally figured out that it was due to anticipating the recoil by pushing (nosing down) the gun at the moment of let-off. I solved it by practicing dry-firing with follow-through. In other words, I see a sight picture and squeeze the trigger making sure I have that exact same sight picture at the exact same spot I was aiming at before.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I tried the dry firing too, and practice with .22..... but the flash-boom-kick tends to cause amnesia.....

Strange, I have little trouble with my 1911a1 or my Beretta 84 [.380]. It's the .40sw that is challenging.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

REDEYE50 said:


> Just bought a new Italian 92 FS. It shoots at least 4" low at 10 yds. Anyone else have this problem? Groups tight but 4" low.


Lower your target 4".


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

REDEYE50 said:


> Just bought a new Italian 92 FS. It shoots at least 4" low at 10 yds. Anyone else have this problem? Groups tight but 4" low.


That is pretty low, and no I did not had that problem when I fired a M92. What is your thinking on fixing that? Can the factory replace the sights?
If you don't want to take that route, then there is always Kentucky windage.
UM--for the newbies here, I mean hold the front sight a little high on the target.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

boatdoc173 said:


> learn to love that gun--it takes time--Berettas(like sigs and H+K) seem to be combat sighted-- thus they require a (close to) 12 o'clock hold to hit the POA
> 
> I shot low at first-- even with my wilson combat beretta brigadier-- then I learned about combat sights and higher holds-- now I hit poa all the time--unless I screw up my trigger push
> 
> enjoy learning about that great 92s italian-- love mine


Combat sighted is when the front sight is placed totally over the target when aiming?


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

My 92A1 does the same thing, and it's different than my XD or Sig so I want to fix it. 

Wilson Combat suggested getting a taller rear sight (increase from .270" to .280"). I'm going to do this and change to a 92G decocker.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

bluedog46 said:


> Combat sighted is when the front sight is placed totally over the target when aiming?


Yep, you got the picture.


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

So I guess if the bad guy's head is sitting on top of your front sight you'll hit CM?


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Orange said:


> So I guess if the bad guy's head is sitting on top of your front sight you'll hit CM?


I'll take either one.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Actually I'll take any one of head, neck, aortic arch, or CM, depending on the distance involved.


----------

